# 44 Lead 1745 Singles



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

There is a lot of information coming out about the single tubes. i made this video just to show you can get some pretty decent speed with the singles by pulling a little farther.
The set up is single 1745 tubes cut 7 inches fork to pouch. I pull to 38 inches which is about 11 pounds. I am pulling to about 550%. The temp was 75 degrees.
The average for these shots is 175.8 shooting 44 lead. That is 9.2 fpe.
The tubes are giving me 15.98 feet per second per pound of pull weight.
A set of double 1745 pulled to 32 inches gives me 170 fps and I have to pull 16 pounds.
this set of doubles give me 10.62 feet per second per pound of pull weight
This just another bit of info that shows you don't have to pull heavy loads to get decent speed.
.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Wingshooter for illuminating this subject again showing that you don't need heavy bands to achieve decent speed and power... On the old Marksman slingshots, there cheap model that had small tubes actually shot common sizes of shot faster than the more expensive slingshots with the large tubes. This can also still be true in many intendances today. There is also a myth among some shooters that you get more power with heavy tubes even when they don't shoot the same weight shot as fast as small tubes. When shooting the same weight shot, speed is where the power comes from. -- Tex


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting Roger. That extra draw length sure is beneficial. My 7" single 1745s were only doing 147 fps with .44 lead and a 32" draw. Doubles gave me 170 fps but the draw weight was much higher.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Thanks Wingshooter for illuminating this subject again showing that you don't need heavy bands to achieve decent speed and power... On the old Marksman slingshots, there cheap model that had small tubes actually shot common sizes of shot faster than the more expensive slingshots with the large tubes. This can also still be true in many intendances today. There is also a myth among some shooters that you get more power with heavy tubes even when they don't shoot the same weight shot as fast as small tubes. When shooting the same weight shot, speed is where the power comes from. -- Tex


I agree Tex how many times have you heared someone say "Yah but I get more power with a heavy draw" as if power and speed were seperate items. Just for your info I just had to change tubes on my light tube setup after 600 shots. I have them cut to 7 inches and i pull them to 38 inches I thought that was pretty darn good for those thin tubes.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for posting Roger. That extra draw length sure is beneficial. My 7" single 1745s were only doing 147 fps with .44 lead and a 32" draw. Doubles gave me 170 fps but the draw weight was much higher.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


It is interesting that with an additional 6 inches would bring the speed up that much. I was pulling to 542 % with the 1745 I noticed on your test the 6 inch 1842 pulled to 533% It was the most efficient setup. I was getting the best preformance out of tex's light tubes at 550% I am sure i read where Henry suggested 550% as a good point to stretch the tapered tubes to. MMMMM


----------



## Sneaksie (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the good info.

The great thing about doubles (loops) for me is the quick set-up and change-out time. I can be out in the woods and just have a couple of spare tubesets in my pack that can be changed in seconds (using Dankung American Fox ATM).

My next homemade, however, I hope to incorporate a design that can accommodate both single and double set-ups.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for posting Roger. That extra draw length sure is beneficial. My 7" single 1745s were only doing 147 fps with .44 lead and a 32" draw. Doubles gave me 170 fps but the draw weight was much higher.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


I have the same exprerience. For a single setup I use 2050. My draw lengh is about the same as yours.


----------

